# 500 for Black



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

I think im there 
><><><

Guess i'll find out


----------



## Carbon2 (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe because you just post to post.

Its funny how you got 500 posts in the matter of 2 weeks.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

Post to post
Maybe this is fun.

So i like doin it


----------



## cdhall (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon2 _
> 
> *Maybe because you just post to post.
> 
> Its funny how you got 500 posts in the matter of 2 weeks. *



I guess second-guessing rank is not just a Kenpo thing, it lives here on MT as well.
:rofl: 

Personally, I am trying Not to make it to Black Belt on MT before I get there in real life.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2002)

Isn't the idea of this place to have fun?


----------



## cdhall (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Isn't the idea of this place to have fun? *



I'm almost afraid to post a reply, but I'm not that smart.
 

I'm not here primarily for fun, I'm here primarily to learn.  

But I think I'm missing Bob's point.


----------



## ace (Oct 22, 2002)

Fun------------------


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2002)

Let me rephrase : 

Isn't the idea of this place to have fun while learning, sharing and exploring in a relaxed, friendly enviroment?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Let me rephrase :
> 
> ...




Stop, you cannot have fun while expressing yourself and also learning at the same time. That is jsut unheard of, you must be some type of Communist, to quote my Freind Guo.

Seriously, it is good to have a site like this

THanks


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 22, 2002)

JDenz and Ace,

Keep up the good work! You've got this section rolling. 

I've lurking around here for a while and now I just had to post! (not that I have anything fantastic to add mind you).

Cheers

Dean

Make sure you have (good clean) fun. You'll live longer.


----------



## ace (Oct 22, 2002)

Glad to do it
><><><:cheers:


----------

